# Star Wars: Galactic Battlegrounds crashes



## Ben Dover (May 31, 2008)

Greetings

I recently tried to play Star Wars: Galactic Battlegrounds on my computer but after about 5-10 minutes of playing the game crashes to back to the desktop with a Windows error report dialog appearing. Has anyone had the same problem and can help?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hey Ben, can u please post your PC specs?

CPU
GPU (Video Card)
RAM
Motherboard
Power Supply


----------



## Ben Dover (May 31, 2008)

Athlon 64 X2 6000+ at 3.0 GHz
2 8800 GTS in SLI
2 GB of RAM
Gigabyte M57-SLI S4

I think the power supply is a 400W but I am unsure.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've got a single 8800GT which is powered by a 650W PSU. If you're using 2 8800s in SLI you will need a minimum of 650W (750W recommended).

Open your case to see the label on the side of the PSU. We need the make/model, total watts, and amps listed for +12V.

What are your temperatures and voltages in BIOS?

Have you cleaned out the inside of your case recently? Dust can reduce the efficiency of fans, leading to high system temperatures which can cause games to crash after just a few minutes. Make sure all fans are free of dust and spinning quietly.


----------



## Ben Dover (May 31, 2008)

I did some research and the problem is that my CPU is running too fast for the program. I played it on my older machine which has and older AMD CPU running at about 2.4GHz and it went fine and didn't crash. The game hates fast CPU's so I need to find a way to slow mine down so I can play the game.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Not sure if his will help, but try setting the affinity to one core.
Load up the game, the press Ctrl+Alt+Del.
Go to the 'Processes' tab and find the SW:GB process.
Right click and choose 'Set Affinity'.
Make sure only CPU 0 is selected.

Close that down and go back into the game.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you please provide the details from your PSU label. If it really is only 400W and you're running 2 PCIE cards, then you're significantly reducing the life expectancy of your graphics cards, CPU, RAM and hard drive.


----------



## Ben Dover (May 31, 2008)

Sorry about the late reply, the internet went down for a while.

The PSU is a 600W AP-600AS.
In +12v1 and +12v2 the rating is 20A according to the box.

I tried setting the affinity to just CPU 0 but the game still crashes after about 10 -20 minutes of play.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you can try this freeware : WinlauncherXP
it's a software that can run some games on one core, and won't crash
hope it helps


----------



## no1 (Aug 23, 2009)

that last link dont work
i think i have the same problem, swgb used to work fine on my old turion 64 x2 now i got an intel extreme core 2 duo it crashes between 5-10 mins of playing


----------



## no1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry couldnt find the edit button - could a mod merge this with my last post if possible?

Just saying I solved this problem a while back (works for me at least)
All I did was enabled 256 colour mode and Windows 98 compatibility mode.


----------



## MasterKnives (Aug 22, 2011)

Okay, now I'm going to ask for forgiveness from moderators on this fine website and I have found a solution to this problem that I believe people should be aware of.

There are many threads on this issue, some modern, and some older, on many websites, including the official Lucas arts forum but google is giving me this thread at the top result, so I think I should do my part to finally bury this problem under the rug.

I too have been plagued with this problem, as have many over the past few years of wanting to play a favorite old classic. And after hours upon hours of trouble shooting and doing hardware tests on old machines I found quite simply the most obvious solution to making this game run without crashing.
*
Disable all hardware acceleration on the video card.*

Yes folks, right click on your desktop go to your advanced display options>trouble shooting and simply turn off all acceleration while you play the game.

The games architecture is designed for incredibly weak computers.(By today's standards) So all this nonsense about maybe our power supply isn't generating enough juice into the card etc is a little excessive for a product that can run on old laptop chipsets.

If you're running a modern machine and are experiencing this issue, *DISABLE VIDEO ACCELERATION*.

Just don't forget to turn it back on when you're done. 

Yes moderators, please forgive me for my sins.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting. 2008 thread closed.


----------

